# So... Not A Really Big Following In England...



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

Where are we all?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

used to be quite a few crumpet-munchers active on the boards, dunno where they went blimey


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Blimey! A limey! I think P-Fury UK split off and then died a slow death.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

f*ck me, yanks trying to be British! Haha, and it's no wonder, we all must be that ninja at looking after piranhas we don't need to ask for help







or we're that sh*t they all died out! Haha.


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Hahahahaha innit!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ello chaps
right fine day it is it is

but really this place is very up and down. use to be a lot more brits on the boards...give it time...give it time. more will come.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

haha, im not to sure :/ piranha's dont really have much of a following over here, where i bought my guys from, they hadn't sold any for about 3 years, they kept on having to get rid of them to get babies in every now and again, so glad they got them in when i went home!

and as for other types of piranha (barring natts) ive not really seen any others for sale, wouldnt mind getting my hands on a rhom in a few years, something a bit more aggressive than natts. will have to jsut keep my ears to the ground.


----------



## Venger (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello Guy's and Gals from Blighty!

I'm a British guy living in Brasil, so I guess I can be allowed to post in this page.

I'm about to get 12 red bellies for a 600 liter tank I will set up in February 2015.

Hit me up if you want to chat!

Kind regards,

Venger.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

UK Here


----------

